# Cheapest place to buy Macbook?



## hickey34 (24 Mar 2009)

Im looking to buy a brand new Macbook with 2.4Ghz Intel Core Duo, 4GB Ram. It has to be the new model with the aluminium casing with these specs as I use my laptop to run very memory and CPU intensive programmes.
The Irish Apple store online works out at nearly €300 more expensive than the UK site, and there are even cheaper offers on Ebay. 
Im wondering where the cheapest place to buy one reliably is? Will one bought on Ebay be covered by the warranty? Is it safe to buy them on Ebay? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2009)

If you need lots of CPU cycles and memory, why not go for a MacBook Pro (2.93Ghz & upgradeable to 8Gb RAM)?

Personally I wouldn't ever consider buying a new Mac off ebay. Maybe you'd be in the States / Canada ...


----------



## jakfrost (25 Mar 2009)

Know any students?If so they'll get an additional discount from the apple store.How much of a discount, depends on what college/university they attend.If they're in Trinity College the macbook you want is €1431.27, which saves Joe Bloggs around €150.


----------



## Hillsalt (26 Mar 2009)

There are 3 Mac shops in Galway. (I can't remeber one of them)

 Here are the 2 that I have used www.galmac.ie and www.screenway.ie

I find Galmac excellent to deal with.

And no, I don't work for them.


----------



## z103 (27 Mar 2009)

I got a new macbook air in the UK for under €1k, saving about €600 on the Irish price.


----------



## onekeano (15 Jul 2009)

Hi Leghorn - can you please advise where in the UK you got the MACBOOK - My son is looking for one so I'd appreiciate some guideance.....

Roy


----------



## Fatphrog (21 Jul 2009)

There is a mac shop in Belfast, Victoria Square.


----------



## schmile (22 Jul 2009)

Why not take a trip up north unless you know someone going to the US. A good option would be to get a student to take a trip up north. That would mean even extra savings.


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jul 2009)

UK or NI shop is probably the cheapest while still being practical.


----------



## Adz01 (28 Jul 2009)

try laptopsdirect.ie


----------

